

Design fully interactive prototypes in no time - onfocusin
http://www.onfocus.in/startup/view/design-fully-interactive-prototypes-12-13-27
They really moved prototyping to the next level.
======
pkamb
What does "Prototypes that actually look good!" mean?

The thing about prototypes is that if they "look too good" the people who see
it forget it's a prototype. Then you get bogged down in details like "why is
that button so orange?!?" every time you show it off.

That's why low-fi prototyping tools like Balsamiq are so good... they help you
create things that look like prototypes.

~~~
onfocusin
There is a point to "Prototypes that actually look good!". If your client does
not like the orange button then you have to change it anyway, so better sooner
than later.

Anyway I liked them because it's very easy to create and share prototypes.

By the way you can create wireframes if you want to avoid that kind of
comments.

